
A nuclear startup folds after failing to deliver reactors that run on spent fuel - DrNuke
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612193/nuclear-startup-to-fold-after-failing-to-deliver-reactor-that-ran-on-spent-fuel/
======
ohiovr
It would have been a tough regulatory battle to ever recoup an investment in
the US even if it did work as advertised.

